# Pregnant Platy?



## troescher14 (Aug 26, 2012)

idk how to tell but she looks kinda big, what do you think? and if she is how long until she has the fry?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Shouldn't be long. When she becomes "boxy" (stomach in the shape of a box) it will be in a day or two...or less.


----------



## Aidenw19 (Sep 15, 2012)

Does this one look pregnant?if so how far along?


----------

